# New camera. Mamiya.



## Alex_Holland (Apr 6, 2011)

Bought a Mamiya NC 1000 on eBay last night. Because it's the middle of the week, eBay prices are better than usual, which is pretty much the only time when I'm motivated to shop. Clean body, 50mm Sekor lens fungi free, and a Vivi filter. $20.50. I'll post some pictures when she gets here. Shouldn't be long, since the guy was selling here in TX.


----------



## Alex_Holland (Apr 6, 2011)

It uses the CS lenses, but does anyone know of any mount I can get that will allow me to use the lenses for the TL models? Or something...CS lenses are kinda rare on eBay.


----------



## raphaelaaron (Apr 6, 2011)

sweet deal. never was too familiar with Mamiya's 35mm line. i'd love to see what comes out of that thing.


----------



## compur (Apr 6, 2011)

Mamiya made a "P-Mount Adapter" to allow M42 (screw mount) lenses to be used on the NC 1000.

See:
Mamiya NC1000 35mm cameras


----------



## Alex_Holland (Apr 6, 2011)

Yeah Compur, I did an eBay search which returned nothing. I found out about the P-mount in the instruction manual. (PDF).



> Mamiya's 35mm line



Yeah, neither am I, which is one of the reasons I bought the camera! But I have a C220 that makes stunning images, so I guess we'll see.


----------



## Alex_Holland (Apr 9, 2011)

Well. Mamiya came today. Generally in very clean shape. Seals on the film door are crap as usual with all cameras. All shutter times seem to work good. No lens cap, but it came with a Skylight filter, Hoya. The film counter window doesn't work, which is disappointing, but for $20 I would say it is worth it. I'll post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Alex_Holland (Apr 12, 2011)




----------



## daveedmiller (May 12, 2011)

This is going to be a short review because while the Mamiya 645AFd is a lovely camera & able to producing professional-quality images, it is not a viable competitor against the similarly priced Contax 645. In case you have an extensive Mamiya 645 manual focus lens process you might have an interest in the thoroughly modern 645AFd body but photographers beginning from scratch looking for this type of camera will prefer the Contax.


----------



## guajero (May 21, 2011)

That looks like it will be a great camera.


----------



## Alex_Holland (May 22, 2011)

Thanks. Here's one of the sharper ones to ever come from it. I recently gave this camera to my little sister. She's starting to show some interest in picture taking.


----------



## djacobox372 (May 24, 2011)

daveedmiller said:


> This is going to be a short review because while the Mamiya 645AFd is a lovely camera & able to producing professional-quality images, it is not a viable competitor against the similarly priced Contax 645. In case you have an extensive Mamiya 645 manual focus lens process you might have an interest in the thoroughly modern 645AFd body but photographers beginning from scratch looking for this type of camera will prefer the Contax.


 
Wow now that is a random comment that has nothing to do with this thread.  Are you drunk or are you some random computer generated post funded by contax?


----------



## Mike_E (May 25, 2011)

On a somewhat more tangential thought (as opposed to being completely off the reservation) I once got a Mamiya 35mm that was hosed beyond what I was willing to repair and the 135mm lens that came with it turned into a Great loupe!


----------



## Alex_Holland (May 25, 2011)

Wow, that sucks! 

If the 135 is a CS lens and in good shape, I'll give ya $20 for it!


----------



## Mike_E (May 27, 2011)

it was an SX but thanks anyway.

It really does make a great loupe though and cost $60 less than what it would take to replace it.


----------

